# What do you think?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Jon Boat: http://forums.capmel.com/tool/post/capmel/vpost?id=2978551

I've never really wanted to get a jon boat because I've been wanting a G-noe Classic but this thing looks pretty nice.  Since I've never owned a boat before, can some of you compare a Classic to something like this? I know some of you hate aluminum but I'm looking for something simple but still solid, practical, and aesthetically pleasing.

Also, check out my post on what I'm looking for in a boat (my budget has decreased to $2000 TOTAL...who knows...may go back up   )

My Post: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1228692639


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks really nice. I don't know about the deck on the casting platform though. Looks kinda uneven.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep the load light, and you have a great shallow water,
creek and marsh boat. Won't take much horsepower to
move it and that means low fuel costs.
It's an aluminum Grass Slipper.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had this 14ft topper jon boat in the past and it's good boat. Floats very shallow and get on plane really easy with 5 - 8 hp 2-stroke with hydrofoil fin.

Seems a good deal. 

Hey, it still catch fish on the jonboat.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like it will get the job done and all the work is done. You can fish this while you save up for an LT or if you find a project boat. Either way you won't need a new trailer so take that off the cost of your next boat.

I would find out more about those decks and the material used, they do look a little warped.

And of course, price a new one with a trailer.

Might not be able to use the trailer for a 16' Gheenoe the more I look at it, could be too short. I guess you could measure it and see.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What would be my limitations with something like this? I want a pretty well rounded boat...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That hull is for flats fishing. Calm inshore waters,
away from the big boat wakes. If it ain't flat, don't go.
You want something safer, find a used carolina skiff j14 or j16.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Would the same limitations of a Jon boat apply to a Gheenoe Classic?

I like the Carolina Skiffs but it's just tough to find something suitable for +-$1000

I would like to by the hull and trailer separate from the motor and just look around for the perfect motor after I get a hull.  There are CS's in that range but, they usually don't have decks or storage which is important to the wifers :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd want a bare hull carolina so I could make it what I wanted.
Very easy to move around on an empty 16' deck.
Lots of space to sprawl out. Coolers can be used as seating
and storage, not just food, drink and fish. Take all the coolers
out and its easy to clean the boat after a trip. Like washing a bathtub.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmm...you're tempting me...can you drill into the floors of a CS bare hull (J14/J16)? You just got my wheels turning...

I was just thinking about mounting a medium YETI up front, drilling in a center console (all over craigslist), and adding a rear deck with storage hatches. Maybe divide it down the middle in the back, half gas and battery and the other some more storage/livewell.

What do you think?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Carolina skiff makes a good profit advertising
a "configure your own" hull. The components are attached to the
floor with pan head screws and 5200 sealant. As to center console,
your call, tiller setup saves weight and money. Coolers 
mounted port and starboard aft make bench seats and a
walkway down the middle. Easy to run the motor.

Here's one tricked out:


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Carolina skiff makes a good profit advertising
> a "configure your own" hull. The components are attached to the
> floor with pan head screws and 5200 sealant. As to center console,
> your call, tiller setup saves weight and money. Coolers
> ...


that's a sweet looking C.S !!!!!!!!!!!! My buddy had a 14ft C.S with 50hp yamaha 2-stroke remote steering and it flies!! over 40 MPH!!!!

it's blast to drive!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's a sexy CS...not gonna lie. IF I get one it would probably be a 14ft and I'd like to put a 25 on it...I like the extra room with the tiller setup. That one is really nice where did you find it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Where I find everything when I'm researching boats.
google image search, it's more selective than the web search.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

You can get an 08-09 CS from Ocala for around $1500 bare bones hull (J16). Millers marine


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> fishgtr says: You can get an 08-09 CS from Ocala for around $1500 bare bones hull (J16). Millers marine


That's less than I've spent so far building the Slipper.
j14 and j16 are surfboards with sides.
Keep them simple and empty,
you'll have more room than you need.
Inshore all the time and offshore on good days.
I'd take one to bimini as long as I had a kicker and a calm day.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Checked there website and it says they don't have any. I'm not too worried about getting a new one. I saw a nice barely used 1999 J14 boat and trailer for $1,200 obo. Never had a motor on the transom. If they really have no wood in them and nothing to rot then I figure there's not really a difference. I'll see what the funds are like after Christmas I guess. I really don't want to spend more than $1,000 for a hull (and trailer ideally)...I wanted to spend more but when I re-thought the financial situation, it wouldn't be the best decision on my part. Being a poor college student sucks.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What's going to be a more comfortable ride (drier, handling chop, etc.)? A CS J14 or semi-v jon?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Basic physics tells you, the only way to make a boat ride better,
is to make it big and make it heavy. Pure water weighs 60 lbs
per cubic foot. Sea water weighs 62.4 lbs per cubic foot.
A 4' wide section of typical 1' tall wave has a volume of 6 cubic feet.
That means that same section of wave weighs over 360 lbs. 360 lbs
is about the same weight as a Carolina Skiff j14 or jon boat with
motor. A small boat will never ride smoothly in rough water. The
bigger the waves, the greater the crossectional weight, the bigger
the impact on the bottom of the hull. You want a comfortable ride,
get a pontoon boat, the sponsons are designed to go through a
wave, not over. That makes it comfortable. BLee commented on this
same concept in a recent post.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I'm always learning on this site...

Well then...what are the pros and cons of each (J14/semi-v jon)?

Is it really worth the extra 2 feet for a J16?

And btw Brett, my grandfather is a master woodworker (my fiance and I are in SC visiting him right now) and I showed him the Slipper. He now wants to build one ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Get the specs for all three hulls
j14, j16, aluminum semi-vee of desired length,
compare weight, usable space, cost, modifi-ability (new word, I get credit)
Decide what makes you happy and get one.
You know in a few years you'll be looking for "Next" anyways.
Or have the "Master" build Slippers II and III
Personal recommendation, go 48" on width of hull chine to chine.
Extra bouyancy and more usable space.
Keep the build less than 16 feet for ease of registration.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I was thinking about 15.5 ft with a 5-5.5 ft beam. But this is far down the road. His work is truly unbelievable. He builds muzzle loaders as a hobby but has built just about everything in his house (cabinets, stairs, etc.). He recently took up building guitars and they are truly a work of art. Ralph Stanley is wanting him to build guitars for his band. I envy his talent and experience.

Once he saw the Slipper, he wanted to take on the challenge. Unfortunately, it won't be until they move down to Florida :'(

But until then, I'll take your advice! You're always very helpful, Brett, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is my J-14, maybe get some ideas. I added trolling motor and tiller ext not pictured. I just bought bare hull and added the things I wanted, front deck, big cooler W/ cushion, pole platform, push pole, 25hp yammie  4 stroke tiller, baitwell, nav lights. Its pretty simple, thats the way I wanted it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I love it. Exactly what I pictured. How fast are you running with the 25 4s? And how much did that poling platform run you? Beautiful boat. PM me.


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been doing some research on CS's and they have a habit of soaking up water in the foam.

CS switched to closed cell foam in the last couple of years but can still get wet if they're not sealed well.

If you're looking at an older one...take it for a spin with a gps to make sure you're getting the speed you're looking for or take it to a drive-on scale and weight it.

Lots of great info on carolinaskiffowners web site about this problem and how to prevent/cure it.

I'm still looking at them but be careful when shopping used.

My 0.02

Tom W


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok...wife found the perfect boat (in our eyes anyway) and we got screwed. It was a 2006 Sea n Sport 14 ft skiff w/ 2006 trailer. To make a long story short, we were told to meet at 6pm and the only other person looking at the boat wouldn't be there til 9am the next morning. Was on our way to the bank to get the cash at around 3:30pm (2.5 hours before we were suppose to meet) and the phone rings. "Sorry the boat is sold and gone." Needless to say...we were livid.

So now I'm back to square one. I have $1,000 to spend on a hull and trailer. Looking for at least a 14' skiff with at least a 5' beam. Needs to be able to handle 3-4 people and do "ok" with 2 people in a light chop. HELP!


----------



## bzalmano (Jan 3, 2009)

Here you go. Found this on Craigs list down here in SFL. Not my listing but looks like something you may be interested in.

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/987997464.html


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Here you go. Found this on Craigs list down here in SFL. Not my listing but looks like something you may be interested in.
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/987997464.html


Rkmurphy,

That's killer deal! U better drop everything right now and give him a call!

That's best deal I ever seen!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Here you go. Found this on Craigs list down here in SFL. Not my listing but looks like something you may be interested in.
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/987997464.html


Rkmurphy,

That's killer deal! U better drop everything right now and give him a call!

That's best deal I ever seen!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

No!  Why does it have to be in Miami?!  I can't afford to drive there and back...I'm a poor college student 

Edit: I emailed him anyways...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> No!  Why does it have to be in Miami?!  I can't afford to drive there and back...I'm a poor college student


if u really want this boat then I will be happy to take u down there and pick it up for you......I drove 200-300 miles a day...my 2006 F-150 had almost 180,000 miles on it ...go figure.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's ridiculous. Like I said, though...I emailed him anyways. Hopefully he'll send pics and hopefully I'll like it. Who knows, maybe by this weekend I'll be the proud owner of a J14. It's not 100% what I'm looking for but, hey, beggers can't be choosers.

What other solid boat can I buy that would float skinny and handle a light chop?


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a good deal on that J14 and trailer.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Update: That 2000 J14 in Miami sold nearly instantly...I spoke with the guy today. Gotta keep looking...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/992836727.html

Spoke with the seller and going to look at this tomorrow...don't really like that it's aluminum but...beggers can't be choosers...

Anyone recognize what kind of boat this is? Worthy investment for what I'm looking for? Possibly to put a poling platform on? How could I decrease the noise factor of it (I know aluminum hulls can be noisy)?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/992836727.html
> 
> Spoke with the seller and going to look at this tomorrow...don't really like that it's aluminum but...beggers can't be choosers...
> 
> Anyone recognize what kind of boat this is?  Worthy investment for what I'm looking for?  Possibly to put a poling platform on?  How could I decrease the noise factor of it (I know aluminum hulls can be noisy)?


Line the inside of the hull around the entry point to help or you can drap carpet strips and hang it over the bow so when you pole it will drag in the water and eliminate any slap...you'll have a little ping sound but doing these steps will lessen the sound big time. 

Good looking little rig and with some elbow grease you can re-paint and re-wire and add platforms and it'll serve you plenty!


----------

